# Using Worm Rattles to Overcome Bad Water Clarity



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

With all the rain we have had, the water clarity is a bit merky. If an area where murky water & clearer water can be found, that is usually a good area to find fish.

When the water is murky everywhere, do you all think a worm rattle placed inside a soft jerk bait increases strikes? 

What is your favorite method for hiding the rattle inside a soft jerk bait?

Notice I did not ask where I should stick it:whistling:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I use rattles sometimes helps as a attractant. bass key in on them very well. Havnt used them on trout or reds but Im sure the same concept would apply


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Must not be a hot topic :lol: :001_unsure:
:sleep1:
:sleep1:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Where can I find worm rattles locally ?. Seems like they would make a big difference when fish can't see .


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you figure out how to use these rattles by yourself? If not, you may have stolen the idea from someone(maybe a charter captain) and it would therefore be unethical to then utilize this method on your own.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Where can I find worm rattles locally ?. Seems like they would make a big difference when fish can't see .


Pace Walmart has some small ones. You really have to look to find them. I have not tried using them on soft baits like Gulp but have used hard plastics with rattles for years. 

Specks & reds seem to tear up the hard plastics with rattles.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> Did you figure out how to use these rattles by yourself? If not, you may have stolen the idea from someone(maybe a charter captain) and it would therefore be unethical to then utilize this method on your own.


 
fftopic:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah u love using hard plastics with rattles . I think gulp fall apart to easy to use on em but I will try them on my other soft plastics


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

Popping cork and pro cure.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Check these out!!! www.rockportrattler.com-- From personal experience!!!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> Did you figure out how to use these rattles by yourself? If not, you may have stolen the idea from someone(maybe a charter captain) and it would therefore be unethical to then utilize this method on your own.


.....and therefore you must pay the Gatekeeper!!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

knowphish said:


> Check these out!!! www.rockportrattler.com-- From personal experience!!!


Those look like they would work great. Anyone have them locally?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought some worm rattles at Academy a couple of weeks ago. I tried them in a fluke last week. The problem I had was that the fluke has a slit in it to make weedless rigging easier. There is not enough plastic on the fluke to hold the rattle securely or at all. Therefore I will need a smaller rattle or I will need to find a beefier soft plastic in which to insert the rattle.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I found this site poking around.:whistling:
http://www.woodiesrattlers.com/html/rattle_inserts.html

Gulp has a swimming mullet that is similar to a small curly tail jig. It's not very long but does not have the split in it. I was going to try a rattle in one of them the next time I go to my extra super secret spot:no: where everybody in the tri-county area likes to fish.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

I found some "harness" type rattles- basically a soft plastic band with rattles on each end and a small hole in the middle that slides over the hook and up to the jig head b/f you add the bait. I've used w/ flukes/ jerk shad and gulp shrimp. They seem to work pretty well, but don't know if it is the added motion from the dangling rattles or the sound- either way they seem to help in stained water, at night or when blind casting.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Placing a drop of super glue over the rattle after insertion in soft baits will assist in keeping it in place:thumbsup:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

BWNN said:


> Placing a drop of super glue over the rattle after insertion in soft baits will assist in keeping it in place:thumbsup:


I tried using super glue on a gulp shad & it worked to glue the rattle into the split. Also glued the split closed around the rattle. Next test is to put it on a jig head & put it in the water. Maybe next week.

Warning! Superglue will glue the gulp material to your skin:whistling:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*There is a lot of ambient noise under water.*

There is a heck of a lot more noise on hard bottom areas and around rocks wrecks and pilings. 

I use the ESCA light which also emits a tiny amount of sound as it lights up. 

Instead of a soft plastic tail on a hig head, I often use a spinner blade rigged to where it only flashes, not spin. It absolutely foils blowfish and pinfish that normally destroy soft baits. It also makes noise as it rattles on the hook and gives about 10X the action of most soft plastics.

You can rig a rattle inside a piece of tubing above your knot if it won't work inside the bait you are using. Believe me, so many hard plastics have a rattle that there must be a reason. If you are fishing for Trout, why not use a Rattletrap? It is deadly down here.


----------

